# He's rolling in money.



## Encolpius

Hello, do you say in Catalan: ell està nedant en diners? Thanks.


----------



## Lurrezko

You can say, for instance, _està podrit de calers_.

Salut


----------



## collons

Sí, es diu i també "neda en l'abundàcia".


----------



## ACQM

També: "lliga els gossos amb llangonisses".


----------



## ernest_

O "està forrat".


----------



## Encolpius

So, is my sentence incorrect?


----------



## collons

No, your sentence is absolutely right. We simply pointed that you can choose many other expressions.


----------



## ACQM

Encolpius said:


> So, is my sentence incorrect?



It's not incorrect but it's not idiomatic neither. A native speaker won't say it that way.


----------



## Mmart

Encolpius, I think your initial sentence is what we call "un castellanismo", that is a direct translation from spahish to catalan. The idiom would be what Lurrezko or ACQM said (although I would say "llonganisses").


----------



## ACQM

Mmart said:


> Encolpius, I think your initial sentence is what we call "un castellanismo", that is a direct translation from spahish to catalan. The idiom would be what Lurrezko or ACQM said (although I would say "llonganisses").



Ui! He posat llangonisses! Ha quedat molt pagès, no?


----------

